# GAS BBQ's



## madmuffy (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone, I'm getting ready for the big move and was thinking about the BBQ. Does anyone know if its possible to bring a BBQ from the states and get a conversion kit, or are conversion kits not needed. I know that the propane tanks don't look the same but i'm not sure about the connection. Does anyone have any suggestions?? Thanks


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

madmuffy said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm getting ready for the big move and was thinking about the BBQ. Does anyone know if its possible to bring a BBQ from the states and get a conversion kit, or are conversion kits not needed. I know that the propane tanks don't look the same but i'm not sure about the connection. Does anyone have any suggestions?? Thanks


Why don't you google the make of the BBQ on the internet and the parts for the gas connection to see if they supply them here in Spain? I think they're pretty much similar....should be able to convert it pretty easily. I know, it's easy to get attached to one of those big boy bbqs - it's a way of life over there, isn't it?! Or do as we do - a big roaring bonfire!!


----------

